# Reset tyre pressure warning



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok i give in. How do you reset the tyre pressure warning ???


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Menu, car, left button, service or something like that, tmps


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

I was wondering that too after spending 10 minutes trying to find it yesterday, its pretty well hidden in the menu. Ill take another look.
That's one thing that was easier to reset in the Mk 2


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

make sure the car is stationary first it wont let you into it if you are driving.


----------

